# Weston Rapid Patty Maker w/Sausage Stuffer



## mossymo (Jun 6, 2009)

I while back my mother in law purchased a patty maker for us to make hamburger patties with. Just wanted to let anyone know that may be interested in the product it works flawlessly and I high recommend this it. Very slick design to use with your sausage stuffer.

Only drawback is it is only designed to make only 1/3 lb. pattys that are 4" diameter and 3/4" thick. I wish it was adjustable to make quarter pound up to half pound burgers.

Here is where we found ours, but ended up purchasing a little cheaper off eBay  - http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.as...ROD&ProdID=709

Here is a video in action - http://www.tsmproducts.com/demo/8134...347t_demo.html

Here are few pictures of ours being used. My wife and mother in law pattied up over 50 lbs. of buffalo burgers this afternoon.


----------



## kookie (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks pretty damn slick Mossy.............


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 7, 2009)

I've been looking for a hamburger patty maker so I can get hamburger in bulk and then make and freeze the burgers. Neat rig ...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks nice. This is what I use. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...=cat20099&rid=  It will let me adjust the size of the burger to to 3/4 lb.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 7, 2009)

I like those, Brian. Are they pretty easy to clean?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 7, 2009)

very easy. i put the wax paper in it while forming and its super easy


----------



## bombo80 (Aug 20, 2009)

I also have the single pattie maker. I always put one piece of pattie paper on the bottom, and another on top, then squeeze it into the pattie. This really helps with the clean up afterwards. That way too, you have two pieces of paper between the patties, and when you freeze themthey don't stick together, and you can take out just how many burgers you want.

I do like the idea of the stuffer mounted one. Looks like a smaller version of the industrial one I used when I was cutting meat professionally.


----------

